# Uber's new complaint categories



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

I was thinking they should put door slamming in the options that come up when you rate a passenger less than 5, but I suppose this is better than nothing.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

On the downside they got rid of the "positive feedback" option which I have used a few times (though I don't know whether they even notify the passenger of the "positive feedback"). 😄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

montecristo said:


> I was thinking they should put door slamming in the options that come up when you rate a passenger less than 5, but I suppose this is better than nothing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

montecristo said:


> I was thinking they should put door slamming in the options that come up when you rate a passenger less than 5, but I suppose this is better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 666437
> View attachment 666438


I Drive New Orleans.
Of course they are drunk.
Of course they puke out of the doors while I am rolling .
Of course they Puke in the cars.
I let them in with drinks.
Hell some of the Sovenier drink glasses cost 5 times the Uber ride !
They are tourists & college students.
They are having FUN !

I TRY TO HELP THEM HAVE FUN SAFELY !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I TRY TO HELP THEM HAVE FUN SAFELY !


I used to have a regular sex provider who had a similar motto.

Wait ... Sandra? Is that you?
I MISSED YOU BABY ....


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

montecristo said:


> I was thinking they should put door slamming in the options that come up when you rate a passenger less than 5, but I suppose this is better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 666437
> View attachment 666438


I didn't see the following listed either:


Spat, not swallowed


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 666451


yes, that was my point - they put it there where you have to go through a bunch of taps to get to that page, but they don't put it in the options that come up when you rate someone less than 5 ("conversation", "late for pickup", "other", etc.)


----------

